# Wtt betrayal at calth for primaris marines from dark imperium and rule book.



## Gothic

I'm just gauging if anyone would be interested in Betrayal at Calth box set some models need stripping, the contemptor is converted to have 2 powerfists with bolters along with all 30 marines, 5 terminators, captain and chaplain (these need stripping) all of the game board books and how to paint book. For the primaris marine side of dark imperium and rulebook.

Would to be need picked up as it is heavy and I'm from Essex.









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------

